

Ask HN: Give me some Python/JavaScript project or web app ideas - gembird


======
codegeek
Build HN User profile analytics. Basically, a dashboard page that shows users
by location, professions etc. Obviously, it depends heavily on what the user
has in their profile. For example,the dashboard could show "Well known
entrepreneurs" which would display info of lot of founders/co-founders of
companies that are on HN. If a user profile does not have any info, then
scrape through their comment history and find out keywords like location,
profession etc. I see many users commenting like "I am the co-founder of...",
"I am a lawyer...", "I am a CPA...", "I live in San Francisco..." etc. This
could be great way to find those people.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Python Project and Web App Idea Generator, written in Python. Scrape HN for
"Show HN:" submissions and append "written in Python" for project ideas.

~~~
js7
Use this: [http://itsthisforthat.com/](http://itsthisforthat.com/) and use
Python and Javascript to develop the product

------
japhyr
What are some of your interests? What issues would you like to see addressed
in the world?

------
goldenkey
Code a Python interpreter in JS (without using Emscripten.)

------
mjhea0
I'd like to see some D3 + Flask action.

------
dskaplan
Build a business card interpretation service

